# Student-Need Your Help!



## swickaroo (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey guys,

I'm doing some research for my dissertation about online ads. Do you love 'em or hate 'em? Take this 12-question survey and share your opinions. Maybe advertisers and brands will start listening to us! :tongue:

Thanks!

https://qtrial2014.az1.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_eXKe1kZPi8uiP8F


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

I used AdBlock on my Firefox and my AntiVirus program has an anti-banner. Between the two of those, I never see any ads on the sites I frequent. I don't want to give them a chance, really. Some number of years ago, my computer was infected by a very bad malware caused not by clicking on an ad, but by merely _passing my mouse arrow over the infected link_. After that, I got a much better AntiVirus program and decided to not take chances anymore with ads. If I do stumble upon a site where the ads are still visible despite all my protections against them, I leave the site immediately. Whatever is on the site is not worth losing my computer to malware over.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

I hate them.

Why would anybody love them?

They are forced upon us. It is a plague that needs to be eradicated.

Unfortunately, advertising is a billion dollar industry and will never go away.


----------

